# Plants from Petco / Petsmart - What's aquatic and what's not?



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I noticed when I was looking through there were many plants that just were not even aquatic being sold in jars. Now I've dug through online and seen a ton of topics about individual plants available, but anyone have a rundown of plants available and whether it's aquatic or not, and if so basic requirements? If there isn't a comprehensive list - what do you think about us starting up of putting together a cheat sheet together out of this discussion and make a sticky? I think it would be helpful to a lot of people.


----------



## Lucubration (Jul 7, 2013)

Last time I was in PetSmart, I looked closely at the plant packaging and noticed that they had their plants labeled either "Aquatic Plant" like Anubias, Amazon Sword, etc or "Semi-Aquatic Plant" like Umbrella Plant, Peacock Fern, and one other one with white-edged leaves that I don't remember. So it looks like they don't _try_ to trick you; it can just be confusing if you're expecting everything on the "plant stand" to be for aquariums.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

In the last month and a half to two months Petc and Petsmart IE the vendor that supplies plants seems to have overhauled what plants they offer for tanks and a lot of them are nice, harder to get species without ordering online. You'd just have to get the names and look them up because the list of plants they seem to offer has grown considerably the last few months. No one can say for certain what they do and don't carry as it varies from location to location as well.

maybe they finally got enough complaints to fix it.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Carry a smartphone with internet access and look up the names?

Dracenae and lucky bamboo are two I frequently see that are not aquatic. Though the bamboo will be fine as long as the leaves are not submerged.

Anubias, hornwort, swords, water wisteria, mossballs, banana plants and java ferns are ones that should be fully aquatic. Other than that, best to look it up and be safe.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

another to add to the non-aquatic list is mondo grass. Petsmart usally keeps in in a tank and not in a tube.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

The plants in the tubes at my Petco don't say "aquatic" or "semiaquatic". They all say "aquatic", which is how I ended up with mondo grass and peacock fern that died in 2 weeks.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I look up everything. Im like that, but you know... even in the few weeks I've been on aquarium forums I've seen can ____ from petco/petsmart work in my tank? plenty of times. Only to be told it wont. 

I see though that someone started a thread today about making a cheat sheet for plants so I guess Ill contribute there.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Skip Petco and Petsmart entirely, go for one of the websites that specializes in aquarium plants. I've ordered from both Bob's Tropical Plants and http://www.aquariumplants.com/
and been very happy with my purchases.

Or join one of the planted tank forums like The Planted Tank and browse what people are selling from their own aquariums. I've found the best deals/coolest plants doing this.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lucky baboo (Dracenae) is one of the most mistaken for underwater plant there is. Its roots and half the the stem should only be submerged or it will rot.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

babystarz said:


> Skip Petco and Petsmart entirely, go for one of the websites that specializes in aquarium plants.


I'm all for online and community trades. Some people don't feel comfortable shipping plants or for kids whose parents will only let them get whatever is available local or whatnot. And LFS don't always have plants I've come to find. I've been to all in Vegas and the specialty aquatics location Petco is the best for local starter plants.It's a good gateway for people to find the hobby. 

Anyways I'm gonna go to petco and petsmart to write down their stock and make a infograph.


----------

